# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  الملك : يهني جماهير المريخ بعيد الفطر المبارك

## acba77

*ارسل قائد المريخ فيصل العجب التهاني القلبية الصادقه لجماهير المريخ الوفية بمناسبة حلول عيد الفطر المبارك واكد استعدادهم التام لبذل الغالي والنفيس في سيبل اعادة الفريق الي وضعه الطبيعي في المقدمه واشار الي ان الظروف التي مر بها فريق كرة القدم بالنادي طبيعية وهي مرحله تمر علي اي نادي وكشف عن جاهزيتهم لتطويع المستحيل وقهره  والعمل بروح المجموعه وشدد علي ضرورة عدم التفريط في اي نقطه من نقاط المباريات القادمه وقال ان مباراتهم امام الميرغني الكسلاوي تمثل تحدي خاص لكل اللاعبين مبينا حرصهم علي الاداء القوي والجاد في سبيل تحقيق الانتصار والمضي قدما في طريق اعادة الفريق الي سابق عهده واكد العجب تعاهدهم علي اعادة البسمه للجماهير المريخية مشيرا الي ان ماحدث للفريق عبارة عن كبوة جواد ووعد العجب جماهير المريخ الوفية بانطلاقه قوية ابتدأ من مباراة الفريق امام الميرغني بكسلا وتمني ان يوقفهم الله في اسعاد الملايين من ابناء القاعده المريخية 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*التحيه لك يا هصور........ التحيه للملك
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*مع كامل احترامنا لفيصل العجب لاكن حكاية الظروف المرة بيها المريخ دي طبيعية 

دا كلام دا
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التحية للقائد فيصل العجب...
عيد فطر مبارك و عايزين نشوف الثروهات و الشبالات و التهديفات....
لك أجمل تحية...

*

----------


## samawal

*أداااااااااااااااااااني تحية الملك حبيبي
وكل سنةو انت طيب يا ملك وكل الصفوة بخير
وانشاء الله نهاية احزان القلعة الحمراء 
ووعد جديد مع البطولات يا رب 
*

----------


## Deimos

*[glow=#fcfc00]كل عام وأنت بألف خير ياملك ياعجب ...
[/glow]
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*بس نرد تحية العيد ونقول ربنا يمن عليكم بالبركات

امـــــــــــا باقي الكلام

ده ضيع زمن ساي لينا سبعة سنيين نسمع فيهو
*

----------


## ابولين

*لك عاطر   التحايا   يا ضرغام  ياهمام  وكل عام وانت بالف خير حبيب الكل افركانو0 00000وللملك كل الود وكل عام وهو بخير0
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

لك عاطر التحايا يا ضرغام ياهمام وكل عام وانت بالف خير حبيب الكل افركانو0 00000وللملك كل الود وكل عام وهو بخير0



 
الحبيب ابوعبده كل عام وانت بالف خير

وتعود الايام ياقلب

وصادق الامنيات لك وللاسرة الكريمة 
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

بس نرد تحية العيد ونقول ربنا يمن عليكم بالبركات

امـــــــــــا باقي الكلام

ده ضيع زمن ساي لينا سبعة سنيين نسمع فيهو



يافريكانو..
المريخ يمرض ولكنه لايموت
قد تحدث الانتفاضه بين ليله وضحاها
قريبا ان شاء الله سينهض الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*العيد مبارك عليك العجب 
يلا شدوا حيلكم وكفانا انكسار
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*كل عام وملك ملوك الكرة السودانيه فيصل العجب بخير .. كل عام ومريخنا بخير .. وعيد سعيد يا عجبنا ويا حبيبنا ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وعيد سعيد علينا وعليكم ياكابتن بس شدو حيلكم معانا شويه اتحرقنا لما قلنا بس

*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

التحيه لك يا هصور........ التحيه للملك



تسلم يا ياسر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadalhaja
					

مع كامل احترامنا لفيصل العجب لاكن حكاية الظروف المرة بيها المريخ دي طبيعية 

دا كلام دا



شكرا للمرور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

التحية للقائد فيصل العجب...
عيد فطر مبارك و عايزين نشوف الثروهات و الشبالات و التهديفات....
لك أجمل تحية...




تسلم علي التوقيع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

أداااااااااااااااااااني تحية الملك حبيبي
وكل سنةو انت طيب يا ملك وكل الصفوة بخير
وانشاء الله نهاية احزان القلعة الحمراء 
ووعد جديد مع البطولات يا رب 



سرني مرورك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

[glow=#fcfc00]كل عام وأنت بألف خير ياملك ياعجب ...
[/glow]



شكرا للمرور العطر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

بس نرد تحية العيد ونقول ربنا يمن عليكم بالبركات

امـــــــــــا باقي الكلام

ده ضيع زمن ساي لينا سبعة سنيين نسمع فيهو



تسلم علي التوقيع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

لك عاطر   التحايا   يا ضرغام  ياهمام  وكل عام وانت بالف خير حبيب الكل افركانو0 00000وللملك كل الود وكل عام وهو بخير0



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*وانت طيب ياملك
*

----------


## جواندي

*ونحن نقول له كل عام وانت بخير يا ملك
والسنة الجاية رافع كأس الابطل بأذن الله الواحد الاحد
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*حفظه الله من كل شر


مشكووووووور يا غالى  


تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





مشكور علي المرور الهادي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

العيد مبارك عليك العجب 
يلا شدوا حيلكم وكفانا انكسار



تسلم علي التوقيع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

كل عام وملك ملوك الكرة السودانيه فيصل العجب بخير .. كل عام ومريخنا بخير .. وعيد سعيد يا عجبنا ويا حبيبنا ..



شكرا للمرور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وعيد سعيد علينا وعليكم ياكابتن بس شدو حيلكم معانا شويه اتحرقنا لما قلنا بس




منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

وانت طيب ياملك



سرني مرورك يا ابو الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ونحن نقول له كل عام وانت بخير يا ملك
والسنة الجاية رافع كأس الابطل بأذن الله الواحد الاحد



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

حفظه الله من كل شر


مشكووووووور يا غالى  


تسلم يا حبيب



لك الشكر علي التوقيع
                        	*

----------

